
Coffee in Vietnam: It's the shit - oliverdamian
http://www.economist.com/comment/1209091?fsrc=nlw|pub|4-11-2012|1357579|36446876|
======
daniel-cussen
I lost it at

> Some farmers, for example, coerce [the cats] into eating beans by paddling
> them with sticks.

------
blurpin
shit in vietnam: It's the coffee

